# Question about cork



## ModelTrain747 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I just glued all of my cork down to the foam and I realized that when I glued it down I didn't glue it with the sloped edges towards the outside on some of the pieces.

Is this a deal breaker when I go to ballast? Should I rip it all up and redo it?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Do not rip it up. Put some left over pieces of cork or cardboard to hide major flaws.
A pile of weeds near there, and keep going. Ballast is not perfect except for the day it goes down in real life.


----------



## ModelTrain747 (Nov 21, 2017)

Dennis461 said:


> Do not rip it up. Put some left over pieces of cork or cardboard to hide major flaws.
> A pile of weeds near there, and keep going. Ballast is not perfect except for the day it goes down in real life.


Thanks. I ended up cutting an edge with a razor knife and it looks pretty decent. 

Tim


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A sanding block would also work. No biggie -- it's fixed.


----------



## ModelTrain747 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks! Do you guys use a ballast spreader over cork or do you just wing it? All the videos I've seen of using a spreader is doing it with the track laid flat on foam.

Tim


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is a link to how I did mine, came out pretty good and was easy to do.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1309514&postcount=283

Using this method you don't have to spend so much time trying to get the edges 
looking good. 

You have to scroll down a bit to get to the ballasting.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a ballast spreader that I got as part of a set (because I wanted the other tools and they only came as a set). While it does work (over roadbed, too), I don't find it any easier than my former method, which was to pour it on from a paper cup pinched into a spout. In either case, grooming with a foam brush prior to gluing is a good idea.


----------



## ModelTrain747 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I ended up using a spoon and it looks pretty good so far.

Tim


----------

